
A well designed black-hat SEO is actually working - tzury
http://www.google.com/search?q=is+%22keywealthsystems.com%22+scam
======
aquarin
Can you elaborate? I can't see what is you point here.

~~~
tzury
You ask google is website X is scam, while it is obvious it is. All you get in
the front page is a list of sites which provides great reviews about this
site, telling it is not a scam, rather working and magnificent, etc. etc.

While all those sites are obviously built by the owners of the reviewed sites,
Google do not recognize this fact.

